# 1960'S Poljot All Steel



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this a while ago after looking for some time as a very reasonably priced buy it now, it's all in vg/working and cosmetic condition, It just needs the dial cleaning which I haven't really got round to yet...it keeps great time;


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Somebody over on the Timex forum suggested using a cotton bud which they had soaked in saliva - by sucking on the cotton bit - to clean a dial. : :to_become_senile:

Said it was to do with the enzymes in your saliva - never tried it myself, but maybe worth a try :yes: I don't think I'd like to put it back in my mouth after the initial clean though - might be best to suck a few of them  :man_in_love:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

That were me Mel, and yes you're right dont put it back in generally you use two on a dial so four sides, I just haven't got round to this one yet and erm the last Poljot/Sekonda dial I cleaned didn't fare to well but that wasn't using this method...I will try it out and post another picture.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

You've been doing well for Soviet civilian all-steel watches lately. Nice catch.

Interesting watch this one.

First of all the brand... The Poljot brand started in about 1960 specifically for watches using the 2414 movement (yours but with date). That was typical of the times for the Soviet factories to have a separate brand for each model. At this time they were just toying with the idea of exporting. A year or two later, Poljot was selected as the corporate brand for all of the 1st Moscow Watch Factory's export products (such as your watch), while the old brands remained in use for a couple more years. Then Poljot became the corporate brand for the domestic market, in line with a new Soviet policy of single branding for each of the factories. And just after that, Sekonda became the export brand used for all Soviet watches from all factories being sold in the UK and a few other non-Comecon nations.

Speaking of exports to the UK, notice the 'FOREIGN' stamp? Very British.

The other cool thing is this all-steel case. This was used during this narrow period of early export Poljots for casing up export Kirovskie (yours), Rodina (yours but with auto-winding) and Sportivnie (mine, see below). Different depths of back were used to accommodate the various movements. I once saw a photo of the full set alongside each other.

Here's my UK market Poljot-Sportivnie










Notice the deeper back to cover the older Pobeda-type movement










and that FOREIGN stamp again

Here's the movement










the hack function still works too, which is a bonus.


----------

